# Rose Beef Cake FR 4 Enduro-Einsatz?



## Chris1989 (12. Mai 2013)

Halo liebe Leute,

ich glaub mein Titel oben sagt alles was ich wissen möchte! Ist das Cake FR 4 tatsächlich eine Art Light-Freerider zum Bergauf kurbeln???

Mfg Chris


----------



## Chris1989 (12. Mai 2013)

Evtl zum Einsatzgebiet. Touren bis 50-60km auch schon mal bis 1000hm nach oben, schöne knackige, teilweise auch sehr herausfordernde Abfahrten. Bikeparks werden dann wohl von alleine immer öfter dazu kommen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (13. Mai 2013)

Als "Ein Bike für alles"-Lösung bestimmt, wenn aber der Tourenanteil 80% ausmacht, schau doch mal in der Jimbo Ecke. Damit sind Touren angenehmer und im Park klappt es auch.


----------



## Chris1989 (13. Mai 2013)

Hab aktuell noch ein schickes Nerve XC, das könnte man ja dann für längere Touren einsetzen. Mein zweites Bike sollte den Schwerpunkt definitiv mehr auf Abfahrt haben.


----------



## kandyman (13. Mai 2013)

Für Endurorennen wird das Ding "zuviel" sein, aber "Touren-Freerider" ist es lt. Tests ein guter.


----------



## Chris1989 (13. Mai 2013)

Dann hab ich mich wohl bisschen falsch ausgedrückt ;-) Also Endurorennen etc kommt natürlich nicht in Frage! Gemütliche auch mal was längere Touren, auch teils knackige Anstiege, wenn man Fit ist sollte das schon hinhauen ;-)?

Mal quält sich dann halt mehr oder weniger nach oben und andersherum umso mehr Spaß zu haben


----------



## T0niM0ntana (14. Mai 2013)

Wenn du genug Saft in den Beinen hast, kannst du damit schon klasse "touren". 
Nur immer dran denken, ist halt keine CC-Feile. Wenn deine Kumpels auf solchen unterwegs sind, hängste anfangs immer hinten dran.
Hat mich aber auch nicht davon abgehalten, mir so ein Teil (auch zum touren) zuzulegen.
Kann man hier bei uns durchs Bergische (wo der Name Programm ist) ohne weiteres damit machen.


----------

